# Broken Meerschaum Lined Pipe



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I was poking around the local antique mall and found a Peterson Meerschaum lined pipe with p-lip, and for about $20. Absolutely stoked, then I saw the crack in the meerchaum, from the heel to the rim, one big crack. 

My question is first can this be repaired, I figure no. 
Secound lets say i get this pipe can i just pull out the meerchaum liner and smoke it bare, or will the walls be to thin. 

Thanks.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

You can mud the pipe with cigar ash and honey and that should work, once some cake builds up your fine.

How to Repair Meerschaum Pipes | eHow.com

also

NORWOODS PIPE REPAIR

goodluck


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Todd, i didnt know meer could be repaired. 

I might just pick this up after payday and try my hand at a restoration.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Good info Todd!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Try to haggle on the price too. Show the owner the crack and make sure it's clear to them that it isn't good for much until you go get it fixed.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

KBibbs said:


> Try to haggle on the price too. Show the owner the crack and make sure it's clear to them that it isn't good for much until you go get it fixed.


Tell him it isn't good for anything, and that it can't be fixed. Say that you want to buy the pipe for parts.

Or you can be a nice guy.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

User Name said:


> Tell him it isn't good for anything, and that it can't be fixed. Say that you want to buy the pipe for parts.
> 
> Or you can be a nice guy.


oh great your back!


----------

